# Bosch 1617 EVSPK 2.25 HP Router Combo Kit



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It seems like the question is asked several times a week - "What kind of router do I need?" Or, "I want to buy a new router but I don't know which one".

Instead of typing basically the same response time and and time again, I decided to create a pdf file of the specs for the Bosch 1617 and include some of my personal pictures of the router in use.

I have attached the file for anyone interested in a new router. I have two complete combo kits and use them often - either in a table, or cutting dovetails or routing dadoes or edge trimming. I have never had any problems.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow Mike
That's a lot of work! And, very well done. It should save a lot of time in the long run.
Dennis


----------



## retired92 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Thank You Mike*

Mike,

Thanks for all the time and effort you gave to provide such an awesome, informative article. I have been attempting to gather the same info for myself, and one does not realize the time involved to put it all in one package.

Thanks once again, just GREAT!
Don


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Mike, terrific! I saved it so I can post it on your behalf as needed.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I hope this information helps someone out when they have a new router purchase in mind.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, Mike. That's everything anyone needs to know when deciding on a purchase. It's also a great help to those who already have one, all the reference material in one easy to find place. Nice Work. Jim


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I will have to go and have a look at it. N


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Mike and a very good idea . Would be nicer yet if it were a Sticky


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks. I am putting two more docs together for the DeWalt 611PK and the Triton. Just gotta do it!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well they need to change your status from registered user to " forum extraordinaire"


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

My router just died so I'm asking this very question. I was actually looking at this very Bosch model you recommend. I've been comparing it with an equivalent Dewalt model. So far the only difference I have found is dust collection. Dewalt has it, Bosch doesn't. Thoughts?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Twistedcowboy said:


> My router just died so I'm asking this very question. I was actually looking at this very Bosch model you recommend. I've been comparing it with an equivalent Dewalt model. So far the only difference I have found is dust collection. Dewalt has it, Bosch doesn't. Thoughts?


Will when I opened up Mikes attachment it shows a dust collection option . I wonder if you have to order it separately though ?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Twistedcowboy said:


> My router just died so I'm asking this very question. I was actually looking at this very Bosch model you recommend. I've been comparing it with an equivalent Dewalt model. So far the only difference I have found is dust collection. Dewalt has it, Bosch doesn't. Thoughts?


I bought the Bosch dust extraction kit and use them on the bases.

Yes, I stated the accessories are sold separately, available at several places.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Interesting. I was looking at the product descriptions and for the Bosch Router it said no. I have other Dewalt tools and love them. So I'm torn here, try something new or stick with what I know. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Here's the product specifications that made me say that about Bosch. Maybe its just not included, not sure.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh, and I didn't actually get to look at the attachment Mike posted. It stalled out at 3% downloaded. I'll try it again later.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Another positive for the Bosch 1617 is that the fixed base is tapped in both the Bosch 4 screw pattern and the PC 690 triangular pattern. Almost any sub base or plate drilled for the PC 690 will fit the 1617 base as well--adds tremendous flexibility in aftermarket product.

earl


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Twisted Cowboy, what model DeWalt are you looking at? I just bought a DW618PKB, and to my knowledge only the plunge base has dust collection. None is offered for the fixed base in that set, doesn't come with it and it cannot be bought. Maybe, if you are mechanically minded, it can be made.

On the Bosch 1617 kit, it does not come with dust collection attachments, but they are available as add ons and sold separately. You can get them for the fixed base, above the sub base, and below, and also for the plunge base as well.

Also, the photo above showing the triangular hole pattern for PC bases, the DeWalt has this as well. Triangular, and square, both.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Twisted Cowboy, what model DeWalt are you looking at? I just bought a DW618PKB, and to my knowledge only the plunge base has dust collection. None is offered for the fixed base in that set, doesn't come with it and it cannot be bought. Maybe, if you are mechanically minded, it can be made.
> 
> On the Bosch 1617 kit, it does not come with dust collection attachments, but they are available as add ons and sold separately. You can get them for the fixed base, above the sub base, and below, and also for the plunge base as well.
> 
> Also, the photo above showing the triangular hole pattern for PC bases, the DeWalt has this as well. Triangular, and square, both.


The Dewalt model I'm looking at is the DW618PKE.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Being a wee bit pedantic here, folks, but "1617" is a series, not a specific model. For non-Bosch router owners it would be helpful if you fully describe which one or ones you are referring to.


----------

